# Connecting portable DVD player to VGA monitor



## brdholman (Sep 17, 2012)

I have ordered numerous cables and adapters. Finally, I have the following set up:

Portable DVD -> (cable from DVD to RCA female) -> RCA male to VGA male cable -> female to female VGA adapter -> monitor's male vga cable

This should work without a converter box right because the RCA to VGA cable should do the conversion. The monitor is not picking it up. Please help.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No. Cables can't convert anything.

RCA (yellow RCA) out of the portable is composite video. To convert any format into VGA, you will need an active converter, not just cables.


----------

